# cannot emerge v4l-dvb-hg; need for tv capture card

## lexflex

Hi,

I am trying to get my pinnacle usb 'DVB-T stick solo'  to work; 

As i understand from http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_install_DVB_device_drivers i should install

the v4l-dvb drivers for this.

However,  emerging media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 ends with some errors about zoran:

```

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_device.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.c: In function 'zoran_proc_init':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.c:208: error: implicit declaration of function 'proc_create_data'

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.c:208: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/work/v4l-dvb/v4l] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3259:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2462:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux default

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2:

 * Removing autoload-entry from stradis-driver.

 * Removing depmod-calls

 * 

 * ERROR: media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3259:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2462:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux default

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2/temp/environment'.

```

What does this mean, and how can i solve this ? 

Or are there any other drivers i can/should use for this DVB-t stick ?

Thanks,

Lex

----------

## RoundsToZero

I suggest you install mercurial (hg) and get the development drivers from hg directly (there will be a link on the linuxtv page) instead of using whatever version of the drivers is in portage.

----------

## lexflex

 *RoundsToZero wrote:*   

> I suggest you install mercurial (hg) and get the development drivers from hg directly (there will be a link on the linuxtv page) instead of using whatever version of the drivers is in portage.

 

Hi, thanks for your answer. I tried from hg using mercurial as instructed on :

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_install_DVB_device_drivers

but get the same kind of error:

```

 CC [M]  /temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zc0301_pb0330.o

  CC [M]  /temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zc0301_pas202bcb.o

  CC [M]  /temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.o

/temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.c: In function 'zoran_proc_init':

/temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.c:208: error: implicit declaration of function 'proc_create_data'

/temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.c:208: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[3]: *** [/temp/v4l-dvb/v4l/zoran_procfs.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/temp/v4l-dvb/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r3'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/temp/v4l-dvb/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

There is some kind of conflict with the Zoran-module. Any idea?

Thanks !

Lex.

----------

## RoundsToZero

If you don't need that particular module, you can go through make menuconfig of the v4l tree and disable everything except what you need.  You should search for your specific model (or USB ID) to see which modules in the v4l tree support your hardware.  I can't explain the specific error though.  "proc_create_data" looks awfully generic.  I can't tell whether it's supposed to be an in-kernel function and for some reason the module build isn't finding it, or if it's a v4l tree function that's not written correctly.  Or any other of a number of things I don't know.

----------

## lexflex

 *RoundsToZero wrote:*   

> If you don't need that particular module, you can go through make menuconfig of the v4l tree and disable everything except what you need.  You should search for your specific model (or USB ID) to see which modules in the v4l tree support your hardware.

 

Hi, thanks for you're reply... I looked around in the menu using make menuconfig. I see al lot of hardware selected, however, i don't know how to recognize my pinnalce device; it is not specifically mentioned... 

If i do lsusb i only get:

```

 # lsusb 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2304:0236 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

 # 

```

Any idea how to recognize this device ?

----------

